# Applescript et Safari : Help ??



## Alan571 (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'aller souvent sur une page Web spécifique et d'y copier les informations. Mais pour accéder à cette page, je dois passer par plusieurs page avec une première page ou je dois mettre mon pseudo et mon MP. Puis par la suite je dois passer par des pages ou je dois cocher des critères pour accéder au infos que je souhaite.

Comment puis-je faire pour créer un script avec Applescript ou Automator.

Je ne connais rien en langage WEB. Mais j'ai fait de la programmation en Cobol et Visualbasic il y a très longtemps. Donc je pourrais me débrouiller (je pense) avec vos explications.

J'ai commencé ceci :


> tell application "Safari"
> activate
> make new document with properties {URL:"http://xxxxxxxxxxxx.com"}
> delay 6 -- Attendons que la page soit complètement chargée
> ...



Mais je n'arrive pas à faire cliquer automatiquement sur un menu pour passer à la page suivante.

Et dans la page suivante, je dois cliquer sur des boutons "Validez" ou "Voir" et aussi cocher des cases.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance car je patauge.


----------



## Alan571 (5 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

Bon alors, personne ne connaît les commandes Applescript pour naviguer dans Safari ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2006)

Alan571 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Bon alors, personne ne connaît les commandes Applescript pour naviguer dans Safari ?


Bon alors, tu ne lis jamais tes MPs ?


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2006)

je sais pas si tu lui as envoyé ça par exemple

http://www.apple.com/applescript/safari/

[FONT=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] 				The turbo browser for Mac OS X is scriptable! Download the  				Safari today and try these script examples.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]				 				[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]  				Safari now includes a *do JavaScript* command that enables AppleScript to communicate with the browser via JavaScript![/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]			 			[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]  			Safari Collection  download the collection 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Alan571 (7 Mai 2006)

Merci Tatouille,

J'avais déjà trouvé ce lien et téléchargé les scripts. Mais j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à trouver le script qui pouvait m'aider et à comprendre leur fonctionnement. Mais cela m'a aidé dans la création de mon script mais j'ai pas encore fini.

Si quelqu'un a aussi besoin de faire la même chose que moi, je mettrai l le script den ligne.


----------

